# A Little Help.



## Bill Gruby (Mar 28, 2015)

Monday my wife will have open heart surgery. She has had 3 attacks in the last 18 months. I won't be around much but I sure could use a little help with this one.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 28, 2015)

Coming your way Billy.Tell Sophie she is in my thoughts and prayers.
          ****G****


----------



## David S (Mar 28, 2015)

My prayers are going out for a very quick recovery.

David


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 28, 2015)

Hoping for a quick recovery


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 28, 2015)

i send the best wishes of our family for a speedy road back to health.

i'm here for you Billy G., you have my number and can call anytime for any reason.
if you don't have the number anymore, let me know.


----------



## markknx (Mar 28, 2015)

Billy,
Just said a prayer for you both, hope all goes well.
Mark


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 28, 2015)

Saying a few prayers for both of you. Give me a call anytime day or night if you need to.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 28, 2015)

You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mcostello (Mar 28, 2015)

Absolutely.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone. She is now in the hospital and it's a waiting game. My shop will be my solitude.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ed. (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope things go well for you both, nowadays the docs have open heart surgery procedures down to a fine art, so the risks are not as great as they used to be,  I had open heart surgery done in November 2014 where my surgeon replaced my aortic root arch and also the aortic valve. In surgery for about 6 hours and then released after 6 days, had a slight complication about a week later and re-admitted for another shorter surgery and spent another 4 days in.  Since then my life is almost back as it was before the surgery now, with the only noticeable problem being that my concentration and short term memory is not as good as it used to be, (possibly due to minor brain damage during the surgery) but life is still better now than the alternative would have been.

You will most likely have to take time off work to assist her for about 2-4 weeks but all going well she will be able to start to do most things for herself then, after that lifting, cleaning  and that sort of thing taking longer, up to 12-16 weeks. Sneezing will be quite painful and I had to carry a folded towel wherever I went, which was to press against my chest for about 4-6 weeks in case I need to sneeze. (helps to prevent the wires from breaking). You will probably feel quite stressed during this period worrying about her, but it will get better especially if you get support from friends and family during this period.

All the best.

Ed.


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 29, 2015)

During my morning prayers today after praying for some people I know who are having a rough time, I felt the need to pray for someone else but didn't know who.  Now I know. Prayers sent and will continue.

 Ron


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 29, 2015)

Wish you both the best. Been through a couple heart operations in my lifetime. If ya need anything I'm just 2 towns away.


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello Bill 

Both you and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers. I can only imagine what the both of you are going through, waiting for the surgery. The whole thing must be scary, but, as others have said, the advancements in surgery have made it much safer and with less recovery time.

Brian


----------



## fixit (Mar 29, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Monday my wife will have open heart surgery. She has had 3 attacks in the last 18 months. I won't be around much but I sure could use a little help with this one.
> 
> "Billy G"


prayers for her !


----------



## 18w (Mar 29, 2015)

Best wishes to you both. The stress leading up to these types of surgeries is often difficult so take care of your self as well Bill.

Darrell


----------



## sgisler (Mar 29, 2015)

Praying for successful surgery, recovery and peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Mar 29, 2015)

You will be in my thoughts, wishing only the best.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 29, 2015)

Heart felt prayers for you and your bride........


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm home for supper. My sons are here, two of the anyway. The Hospital is letting me stay with her tonight. I can't ever remember feeling this helpless. Tomorrow will be a looooong day for sure. Thank-you all again for the support. It is greatly appreciated.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 29, 2015)

We are all hoping and praying for you and the misses. Prayers are coming from Texas. Be strong for her.......


----------



## Mark_f (Mar 29, 2015)

You are both in my prayers Bill. I hope all goes well. I had open heart surgery and am facing another one. I understand it is a scary situation, but God willing, your wife will be fine and home soon and you both will be fine.


----------



## richl (Mar 29, 2015)

Prayers for your wife bill... all the best to you and your family.


----------



## w9jbc (Mar 30, 2015)

Prayers for a speedy recovery and for her surgeons bill


----------



## davidh (Mar 30, 2015)

Prayers for her and for her surgeons and you of course. . . .   been there,  i understand also. . .


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 30, 2015)

The operation is done and everything looks good for a complete recovery. She had a Triple Bypass. She is still asleep so I came home to take a break. Going back in a few minutes. Thank you everyone. You guys are the best.

 " Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish her a speedy recovery.  All the best to both of you.


----------



## David S (Mar 30, 2015)

Glad all is looking well Bill.

David


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 31, 2015)

Tell her we are all on her side........she may not understand it but the karma will show her what we can do, when the going gets tough the tough go shopping.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 31, 2015)

She has tests all day today. I get a few hours off.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 3, 2015)

If all goes as planned Sophie will be in the Nursing Home today. They said 9-14 days and she can come home. Thank you all for your help.

 "Billy G"


----------



## sgisler (Apr 3, 2015)

Wonderful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish you both well.  Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2015)

Great News Billy G!!!


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 3, 2015)

Great news indeed! They will have her up and at 'em before you know it. Take good care of her, she sounds like a good one. I have a good one too! We are both "Lucky Guys".


----------



## chips&more (Apr 3, 2015)

Saying a prayer right now.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 3, 2015)

Our 45th Anniversary is tomorrow. It won't be quite what we thought but we are both happy it won't take place in the hospital. She has been moved and is resting comfortably. I will go back at 6:00PM and have supper with her. Again, Thank-You all.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, Happy anniversary to you both! Have ice cream on me! Low fat for her!


----------



## Mike99 (Apr 4, 2015)

Tonight my worship and prayers will include a special thanks that you two are sharing your 45th today.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 18, 2015)

Things will be back some-what on track soon. Sophie is scheduled to come home next Thursday. Thank you all for the help.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 18, 2015)

That is excellent news, Bill!  Let her know that we are still keeping her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## markknx (Apr 18, 2015)

Glad to hear this Bill. that is great news. Hope she is doing well.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm happy the hear Sophie is doing well.


----------



## David S (Apr 18, 2015)

This is a great site to be able to extend best wishes to those that we have never met in person.  I am also glad to hear Sophie is doing well and will be back to normal as soon as possible.

David


----------



## jumps4 (Apr 18, 2015)

9 to 14 days isn't bad for such a major surgery
I hope she gets home soon, that will speed up her recovery to be comfortable. 
Steve


----------



## brav65 (Apr 18, 2015)

That's great Bill, there is something to be said for being at home, I wish Sophie a speedy recovery.  That hard part is going to be keeping her from doing too much. I know having gone through a major surgery for a cervicle dislocation. You have so much guilt for being a burden to your loved ones you want to get back at it.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 18, 2015)

Tell her we all were worried, women seem to like when we worry about them.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanx again everyone. It's been a long wait but it's over today. All is ready for Sophie to come home.

 "Billy G"


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 23, 2015)

super glad to here it, home is good. May God Bless!


----------



## markknx (Apr 23, 2015)

So glad for both you and Sophie Bill.


----------

